# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Formula result will only display as 0 (zero)

## wri_kmeek

I am updating a workbook a colleague had handed off to me. There are several sections that contain formulas that pull data from other cells (some of these are simple calculations that sum two cells, others are more complicated formulas). These formulas appeared to be working until I double clicked one formula to view its inputs, then hit enter. The result, which was a value >0 before, turned to 0. 

This occurs throughout the time series.

I tried F2 + ctrl/shift/enter, but I still get 0's as a "new" result, even though the inputs have not changed.

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## NBVC

What's the formula.  Is it pointing to another sheet, linked to another workbook? Do they have the needed values.

----------


## tom1977

Maybe you have calculation set as manual

----------


## ChemistB

Some thoughts,
1.  Try: Hit F9 to recalculate.
2. Select the cell which is giving you 0, On "Formula Tab" click "Trace Precedents" see if the arrows go to the right cells.
3. Make sure your precedent cells are actually numbers and not text.
????

----------


## wri_kmeek

@NBVC- this happens across 5 or 6 rows in one section of the workbook... one equation is:

=IF(H535<0, 'Ind Retirement'!$D$5*(H530)+H535, 'Ind Retirement'!$D$5*(H530-I533-SUM($H537:H537)))

another formula is:

=I530-SUM($H537:I537)

where I530 =168.88 and H537+I537 = 0. the result of this sum is 0, where it should be 168.88

----------


## wri_kmeek

@ChemistB

1) no luck
2) the precedent cells are the correct cells that should be going into the problem cell
3) all values are either percentages or numbers

....

----------


## NBVC

Not easy to tell what's going on....
Can you attach the workbook or something that shows same problem?

----------


## wri_kmeek

Sample problem is attached- highlighted cells are the "problem" cells

----------


## NBVC

The formulas are involved in a Circular Reference

----------


## wri_kmeek

I've followed Excel's "circular reference" ID arrows by evaluating the formulas involved, and was unable to determine where the circular reference has come to be

Does anything pop out at you?

----------


## tom1977

I am not sure that correct but look at attachment

----------


## NBVC

As per the link I showed, you can go to Office Button, click Excel Options, select Formulas and then check Enable iterative calculation.

----------


## wri_kmeek

@NBVC

that worked! thank you so much!

----------


## collierm48

@NBVC

Can you or anyone else help me with the same problem except for excel 2011 for MACs?

----------


## djmatok

I am having the same problem with an excel spreadsheet that i have and i tried the Enable iterative calculation and it doesnt seem to work for me.

----------


## protonLeah

djmatok,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## Ktroxel

I was having a similar issue and resolved it by checking to see there was no text included. My equation was simple, I was just getting the average of a group of 6 numbers. 
Click the Formulas Heading
Under "Formula Auditing" click the down arrow next to the option "Error Checking"
Click "Circular References" this should show you what is causing the output to be zero

----------

